

Google: PROTECT IP Would Be A 'Disastrous Precedent' For Free Speech - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110518/11311114322/google-points-out-that-protect-ip-would-be-disastrous-precedent-free-speech.shtml

======
mtogo
| "So, 'let's whack off the DNS'. Okay, that seems like an appealing solution
but it sets a very bad precedent because now another country will say 'I don't
like free speech so I'll whack off all those DNSs' -- that country would be
China.

How exactly does one whack off a DNS? That seems pretty inappropriate.

